# 502 502 502 502 WHAT



## Luukra (Apr 19, 2010)

*502's re-occuring since a few days*

I still get those probably every day.. I am a bit frustrated since all I can find in the site status forums is that it was "fixed" - twice.

What is up with that - and most of all - Why aren't you giving us any info in the site status forums??
Because this has pissed me off a couple times recently for hours at a time, and I have no idea what to expect. Is it broken bad? Is it gonna take a longer time to really fix it? Is it really just the servers being overloaded with requests(I thought you got stronger stuff not too long ago)?

Just wanna know whats up and REALISTIC expectations. If that is - it's preddy bad and you're gonna have to deal with these 502's for couple weeks/months - then I want to hear that too and not a "it's been fixed dun worry"..

Sorry for the bitching, I know. I fail at life, got no friends, basement-dweller, addicted.. whatever. Now we got the trolling ruled out, we don't need to answer in this thread for that reason anymore.
It just upsets me that its been going on for days w/o info, or the only info being it's been "fixed" - period.


----------



## nigte (Apr 19, 2010)

Luukra said:


> I still get those probably every day.. I am a bit frustrated since all I can find in the site status forums is that it was "fixed" - twice.
> 
> What is up with that - and most of all - Why aren't you giving us any info in the site status forums??
> Because this has pissed me off a couple times recently for hours at a time, and I have no idea what to expect. Is it broken bad? Is it gonna take a longer time to really fix it? Is it really just the servers being overloaded with requests(I thought you got stronger stuff not too long ago)?
> ...




yes haha i was just about to post something similar to this.

its getting annoying >>; im sick of seeing the 502s and then not hearing anything on the site status forums when it says to go there to see whats up


----------



## Aden (Apr 19, 2010)

You just have to keep F5ing like the FA users you are


----------



## Taasla (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, this!  I was just about to sift through my notes and copy over all of the instructions for my current batch of commissions onto note pad!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol, just deal with it. You don _have_ to use this site.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> You just have to keep F5ing like the FA users you are


Hurrr
You're an FA user too.


----------



## nigte (Apr 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> You just have to keep F5ing like the FA users you are



pffft oh ya then omg ADD kicks in and i get bored XD

its kinda annoying though when one is in the middle of working with commissioners and then everything one was getting now can not be gotten


----------



## Vontagon (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm just gonna wait a few hours and jump back on. It's not a big deal. A few hours isn't a big deal, right?!


----------



## Carenath (Apr 19, 2010)

Yak is working on it, that's why it's temporarily offline, it will be back up soon enough and details of what was done will be posted as usual.
Please have some patience.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know much about the technical side of DEM INTERNETS, but isn't f5ing it repeatedly going to potentially make it worse? 502 is a server overload error, innit?

Edit: Traffic overload*


----------



## Taasla (Apr 19, 2010)

PS:  I'm loling as the number of people viewing the site status forum went from like 12 to 1,600...


----------



## nigte (Apr 19, 2010)

Taasla said:


> PS:  I'm loling as the number of people viewing the site status forum went from like 12 to 1,600...



thats cus either 

A. they are pissed off they cant fap anymore
b. legitimately trying to figure out whats up.
c. have nothing better to do now and so will stalk and lurk and in general like furries do best cause trouble


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 19, 2010)

Yup i got the error and needed to update my profile badly.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 19, 2010)

Taasla said:


> PS:  I'm loling as the number of people viewing the site status forum went from like 12 to 1,600...



They got nowhere else to go. lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys an admin already told you whats going on... Why are you still whining?


----------



## Luukra (Apr 19, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Yak is working on it, that's why it's temporarily offline, it will be back up soon enough and details of what was done will be posted as usual.
> Please have some patience.



Thank you


----------



## Mewtwolover (Apr 19, 2010)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I don't know much about the technical side of DEM INTERNETS, but isn't f5ing it repeatedly going to potentially make it worse? 502 is a server overload error, innit?


Yes, it makes it worse. F5ing is also called "poor man's DDoS* attack". And yes, 502 is a server overload error.

*DDoS=Distributed Denial of Service


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Guys an admin already told you whats going on... Why are you still whining?



Furries.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2010)

Did I leave my coffee cup sitting on the F5 key, again? :roll:

Oops, my bad.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Furries.


 Right, Forgot about that. 

So now FA Is on "BAW Mode"


----------



## Luukra (Apr 19, 2010)

Christ could you please stop that crap, ok? 

I don't think I was too off asking for an update - it's not like it's only been an issue for 2 minutes and I cry "WHY ARENT YOU TELLING"... It's been an issue for many days and I have checked all these times in the site forum without info - without saying anything..

After a while I just wanted to know - will we have to deal with that for another couple weeks like it's been going on - or are they actually preparing a final "fix".
The lack of info in this period of time irritated me. So I asked whats up and I got an answer - END OF STORY.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Sometimes, the admins are busy people, and when they have a moment they can use to fix something hey take it. You have no _need _to use this site or any other, its a free service that if anything you should be thankful for. Just relax, sit back and let the man work.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2010)

Luukra said:


> Christ could you please stop that crap, ok?
> 
> I don't think I was too off asking for an update - it's not like it's only been an issue for 2 minutes and I cry "WHY ARENT YOU TELLING"... It's been an issue for many days and I have checked all these times in the site forum without info - without saying anything..
> 
> After a while I just wanted to know - will we have to deal with that for another couple weeks like it's been going on - or are they actually preparing a final "fix". The lack of info in this period of time irritated me.



The system administrators are currently working on a resolution to try and make your furry porn browsing experience as efficient as possible.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Apr 19, 2010)

FA is provided as a free service to you.  Quit yer bitching!


----------



## Luukra (Apr 19, 2010)

Luukra said:


> [...]So I asked whats up and I got an answer - END OF STORY.



...?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> FA is provided as a free service to you.  Quit yer bitching!


Pretty much what I had just said in a longer way.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2010)

Why the fuck are so many people viewing this thread?

79 users (registered and guests)


----------



## Taasla (Apr 19, 2010)

Aaand we have a flounce from the OP?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its simple Furries have 3 main "modes" if you will:
> 
> [_] YIFF
> [X] BAWW
> [_] AWKWARD



Hmm....


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2010)

AND SUDDENLY

F5 WAS MASHED REPEATEDLY BY THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE

P.S HI PAULSHEPHERD


----------



## Aureametaphus (Apr 19, 2010)

The only option we have left is to pray and donate 8000$ more.


----------



## nigte (Apr 19, 2010)

man you guys are being harsh

OP asked a legite question and that was the end of that he wasnt bawwing afterwards or anything


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

nigte said:


> man you guys are being harsh
> 
> OP asked a legite question and that was the end of that he wasnt bawwing afterwards or anything


 The forums are a completely different  beast, Its not so warm and fuzzy in here.


----------



## jackojock (Apr 19, 2010)

Now I have to *gasp* do something else while I wait D:


----------



## nigte (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The forums are a completely different  beast, Its not so warm and fuzzy in here.



either way you dont need to be a complete ass to them


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

-shrug- Acting like this is business as usual here, its like jumping into /b/ and asking for life advice, the tone won't change for every situation.




On topic: Some chap earlier today mentioned something about the notes system needing a tweak. The point that YAK got on it so fast is impressive to be honest.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 19, 2010)

jackojock said:


> Now I have to *gasp* do something else while I wait D:



Hey hot stuff.




Anyways.
Yeah it sucks it's down :V
But we gotta be patient about it, right? >:3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

The panda has the right idea, sit back relax and let it go.


----------



## nigte (Apr 19, 2010)

eh w/e ill just go to class lol


----------



## jackojock (Apr 19, 2010)

They have a thread up about it http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1755092#post1755092


----------



## Luukra (Apr 19, 2010)

FYI guys - you are the jerks spamming this full with 1line post shit.

I stated my problem - through a miracle I could spot the admins answer to it in all your spam crap - and I said thank you and my issue has been solved, so I will walk away.

I don't get it why you have to do all this. It is probably because YOU are the ones frustrated and bawwing that FA is down. 
So, I don't care what you think. I love FA, and I am always grateful for its service. 

Now you may continue being mindless trolls~ I'm outta here.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2010)

jackojock said:


> Now I have to *gasp* do something else while I wait D:


IM LOOKIN AT CAT COLLARS FOR MY CHILDREN


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Luukra said:


> FYI guys - you are the jerks spamming this full with 1line post shit.
> 
> I stated my problem - through a miracle I could spot the admins answer to it in all your spam crap - and I said thank you and my issue has been solved, so I will walk away.
> 
> ...


 Mindless implies we had no effect. 
Obvious that was not the case.


----------



## jackojock (Apr 19, 2010)

Clayton said:


> IM LOOKIN AT CAT COLLARS FOR MY CHILDREN


WHAT A COINCIDENCE, I'M LOOKING AT DOG LEASHES FOR MY FRIEND


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 19, 2010)

I'M SO UNCOOL.
I'M LOOKING AT HIGH HEELS FOR MYSELF. :C


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

But seriously people, taking offense to a bit of banter isn't cool.
the internet is _never _serious business.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2010)

jackojock said:


> WHAT A COINCIDENCE, I'M LOOKING AT DOG LEASHES FOR MY FRIEND


I have a blue collar coming in the mail for one of my children.



Satoshi said:


> I'M SO UNCOOL.
> I'M LOOKING AT HIGH HEELS FOR MYSELF. :C


THAT'S LAME
WHO THE HELL LOOKS AT HEELS.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 19, 2010)

Clayton said:


> THAT'S LAME
> WHO THE HELL LOOKS AT HEELS.


PEOPLE WHO WANT TO BE THE PRETTY GIRL.


----------



## Dumok (Apr 19, 2010)

Clayton said:


> THAT'S LAME
> WHO THE HELL LOOKS AT HEELS.



It's not the heels that we look at it's the ASS that the heels help accentuate...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Dumok said:


> It's not the heels that we look at it's the ASS that the heels help accentuate...


 Give this man a medal he's figured it out.


EDIT: Have fun kids, the pornsite is back up.


----------



## Dumok (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Give this man a medal he's figured it out.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Have fun kids, the pornsite is back up.


Hey, just cause I like furry art doesnt mean I haven't lived long enough to figure out what's what...

YAY!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Dumok said:


> Hey, just cause I like furry art doesnt mean I haven't lived long enough to figure out what's what...
> 
> YAY!


 I was not being sarcastic for once dude. XD


----------



## Tristan Bunny Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't these people realize that's there many OTHER things to do than break your fingers on the F5 key?

1: There's a TON of Angry Video Game Nerd videos that need to be watched.

2: There's SoFurry, YiffStar, and e621. GO GET YOUR PORN FIX THERE

3: If all else fails, here's a website to hold you over. Look up "CWCki: The Official Wiki of Christian Weston Chandler". Many lulz are to be had.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 19, 2010)

Tristan Bunny Boy said:


> *Implying that SoFurry, YiffStar, and e621 are any good*


BUT I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT MY FA! If FA goes down, my life is over!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2010)

Tristan Bunny Boy said:


> Don't these people realize that's there many OTHER things to do than break your fingers on the F5 key?
> 
> 1: There's a TON of Angry Video Game Nerd videos that need to be watched.
> 
> ...



You know, there's plenty of stuff to do outside as well :roll:

Like...  Stuff that doesn't even involve a computer!


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 19, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You know, there's plenty of stuff to do outside as well :roll:
> 
> Like...  Stuff that doesn't even involve a computer!


Outside? What's that?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Outside? What's that?



The prequel to SecondLife?  :roll:


----------

